# A Stud Finder as a Metal Detector? Or a silly idea?



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I was recently looking at getting a metal detector for finding nails/staples/screws in boards before machining them. But then I remembered that I've got a nice stud finder that has the ability to search for studs up to 3 inches below the wall's surface. Would this work for a metal detector in the woodshop?? Or am I just being foolish? By the way, I might also be able to find live electrical wires hidden in my boards with this stud finder…


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Might work. Why not try it for yourself?

Take a scrap piece of lumber and drive various (small) nails. Drive some deep below the surface. Might even want to putty over some of the deep ones, just in case.

If you can find everything small, you should be able to find nails, screws, and scraps of metal embedded in wood.

Good luck! Cheers!


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

As far as I know, modern stud finders locate the studs by density changes, not by finding metal. The old style swinging stud finders had magnets but I doubt they would be sentisive enough for small metal objects, such as rusted nails etc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My esperience with stud finders is they are not very reliable, too much other stuff they find or don't find. A cow magnet would probably be better than a stud finder, but it won't find deep nails very well.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Like GaryL said, a metal detector and a stud finder are two completely critters, and work on very different principles. Original thinking though. Try again.

BTW, I think Rocklers has a metal detector for around $20.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=9903&filter=metal%20detector

I remember when they first came out for woodworkers, at around $120.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They do work on different princliple. The stud finder might see a change in desnity where the metal is and maybe not. In general, after 40+ years of fishing things in walls, stud finders are a waste of money, IMO.

I have a metal detector form Rockler. It was on sale or I had one of their 20 +% off cupons, Still close to $100 bill. It does work great!! )


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are buying lumber from a source where there might be a problem with nails you need a good metal detector. From what I have seen, a good metal detector can be purchased for less than the cost of a good table saw blade.

I would not trust a stud finder to do the job. Too much is at risk.


----------



## blackivory69 (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought my metal detector (Wand Style) at Harbor Freight and I can say that it works very well. It can pick up even the smallest nail. I think I got it for less than $20.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I can see that it's not worth trying to be a Cheapy-the-Cheapskate on this issue. I'll pick up a real metal detector asap.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have the little wizard that David provided the link to and have had good results with it so far. I have never tried it on anything over 2" thick, but for that and less its worked well. had mine for about 5 years now.


----------



## HebronLLC (Oct 11, 2009)

Try woodcraft - Little Wizard Metal Detector - on sale for $12.99

I have had one for a while and it works great. Just make sure to have it at least 5 inches above something you know has metal in it. It is very sensitive. Of course it may take a couple passes on larger pieces, but for the price it is great.

Aaron

"Insanity runs in my family. It practically gallops."-Cary Grant from the
movie Arsenic and Old Lace


----------

